# Frog O Sphere



## Lisa_Perry75 (8 Dec 2009)

Oh dear... 
http://www.brookstone.com/Frog-O-Sphere-frogs.html


----------



## andyh (8 Dec 2009)

oh dear oh dear!

How can they sell stuff like that?


----------



## James Marshall (8 Dec 2009)

What the hell?
Living gravel?
Just read the intructions, says change the water every 2-3 months?
   

James


----------



## Mark Evans (8 Dec 2009)

it's actually made me feel rather sad.


----------



## JamesM (8 Dec 2009)

Its like the little betta homes only worse


----------



## samc (8 Dec 2009)

poor frogs  they wont last 10 minutes


----------



## John Starkey (8 Dec 2009)

only in the USA     ,i am sure all american aquatic lovers will frown on this,
regards john.


----------



## gratts (8 Dec 2009)

Not to worry, as the tank comes with gravel that is ALIVE.


----------



## aquaticmaniac (8 Dec 2009)

john starkey said:
			
		

> only in the USA     ,i am sure all american aquatic lovers will frown on this,
> regards john.



Not all of them (us?), unfortunately. This sort of thing is readily bought for and by beginners and novices. A lot of aquarists start out that way, with a goldfish in a bowl or a betta, etc. I'm guilty of having a betta in small quarters back in the day. The sad thing is that it can start out that way in the first place and that some people learn nothing from it.

I can't put my finger on what's lacking across the board...understanding of science...respect for animals?  
The American market likes ease, disposability, and entertainment, and that's what these little things offer. (Hopefully  I don't offend anyone.)


----------



## glenn (8 Dec 2009)

that is very bad, i cant beleive they have trademark rights on the words 'living gravel' and at $40


----------



## Roy S (9 Dec 2009)

Dear God!!!!....is there no limit to the stupidity of some people?...whoever come up with the idea of that should be taken into a dark corner somewhere and taught with the aid of a nice big stick, to respect the other animals that we share this planet with.

Makes a total mockery of the efforts of all the responsible frog keepers in this World.


----------



## Iliveinazoo (9 Dec 2009)

aquaticmaniac said:
			
		

> The American market likes ease, disposability, and entertainment, and that's what these little things offer. (Hopefully  I don't offend anyone.)



Sorry for using yours as a quote Aquaticmaniac but people seem to like bashing Americans, I just think that mankind in general does things without thinking or caring, I've had someone say to me "why do you do water changes every week? I haven't done one for years and I don't get that many deaths!"  The amount of people who also say "they're only fish" is just astounding.  I live in the UK and one of my workmates recently went out and bought a goldfish bowl with 3 sarosa comets, I've tried to get him to give them up but he won't because "fish just grow to suit the size of their tanks don't they?"!

Back to the original post! Yes very cruel, retailers have a lot to answer for!!


----------



## aquaticmaniac (9 Dec 2009)

Iliveinazoo, you're quite right. I think this mentality stretches farther than the borders of the USA. I only mentioned America because it's where the FrogBox-O-Death is from. I wasn't bashing Americans, just pointing out a fact about mentality towards these products  I'm an American, for the record.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (9 Dec 2009)

Its a sad fact we humans like to use and abuse what we have to hand. Its in our very nature and takes some serious education to break free from this. Unfortunately there are always people who dont want to listen. Then for things like this, its down to people who care and know about animals to fight for legislation to remove or change these products. 
Its great keeping animals, but these style of products over simplify the care of a living creature. We are their gods, yet to the people who buy they, they know little of the basic needs. 

It just shows the lack of care at the table of ideas in these type of companies. I bet you, they are not animal people.
I spent years working in Chester zoo, and I know it takes little time to learn the basic needs of any living thing. 
Its lazy and wrong!


----------



## vauxhallmark (9 Dec 2009)

john starkey said:
			
		

> only in the USA



Actually, not "only in the USA" - Aqua Essentials have had these on their UK website for years (not frog tanks, shrimp balls): http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... 98_183_270

Mark


----------



## Fred Dulley (14 Dec 2009)

vauxhallmark said:
			
		

> john starkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These are completely different and actually do very well.


----------

